# Anyone from ashland kentucky area



## Johnny53032 (Dec 7, 2020)

Is there anyone around ashland ky that feels like they just don't belong anywheres I'm a trans pansexual male and can't get any support with a transition even from a medical stand point i wanted hormones and stuff but i have to dress and be a girl for a year and my area is not..... how do i say it different friendly and what if i didn't want to be a girl what if i just maybe i just want to be a mix of both anyway im so confused and have no one to talk to here because no one understands


----------

